# Betta names



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

What's your bettas name? How did u come up with the name?


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

*Neacco*

I randomly came up with his name fits pritty well


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

My daughter's a Sex Pistols fan, as I was at her age. She suggested "Sid Fishus", after bass player Sid Vicious (I'm actually more a fan of John Lydon, but you can't make a fish-pun out of that, lol).


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

My betta is named Jayne Cobb. He's a character from the tv show Firefly. My ghost shrimp is Cousteau. I had a ghostie Jacques, but he died.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Well. I came up with Tony's name when I told my boyfriend that I was getting a new fish. He made up a joke about naming the fish after him and well. It ended up happening. Once poor Tony passed away, and I got a new Half moon, I also named him after my Boyfriend XD Which he finds adorable. When I got Jem, I wasn't really planning on getting another betta, but seeing a healthy Halfmoon Plakat I couldn't say no to him. He seemed so depressed in his little cup, and his Jem like colors striked me. Then I recently got Scout, who I named after a game I play xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

a name i had for a betta named"strawberry" is because sometimes she'll be sweet, other times she'll be sour


----------



## codexone (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine are named oddly:

Senator - because he's red, white and blue.

Assassin - because he has a black head with tight dark blue body and flowing red robe finnage. Also he does a somersault!

Honey Mustard - because well, he looks like honey mustard. He usually picks a corner of the tank and sits there looking at my wife working on her computer, but this one time, he darted around the tank in quick circles and then crash landed on the gravel with his face down. That had to hurt.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Goblin was named after common monsters in video games. My ghost shrimps are named after programming code types, and the marimo is named after another monster. Goblin, Gremlin, int, bool, char, float.


----------



## grim (Feb 20, 2012)

xjenuhfur said:


> Goblin was named after common monsters in video games. My ghost shrimps are named after programming code types, and the marimo is named after another monster. Goblin, Gremlin, int, bool, char, float.


Teehee, programmer here also . Great idea with the shrimp, but can you actually tell them apart?!

I've raised two bettas until now:
- The first one was named "Insano", because his face reminded me of a sad clown puppet that I own and has the same name. Sadly, Insano past away a few years back (his time had come).
- The one that I got the other week has been given the name "Ghoul". He is white with red fins, and since I'm a huge fan of anything horror, it was just a matter of time until I started associating him with a blood soaked ghastly white figure roaming the graveyard


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

My betta's name is Blau, which is german for blue. I wish I could find bettas with the colors depicted in this forum they are so awesome looking but I'll stick with Blau until I move back out of my parents and into a home where I can put up MUCH MORE TANKS!!!!


----------



## KittKatt145 (Feb 17, 2012)

All my bettas names are really random haha.
My sorority girls names:
Kate
Elle
Princess
Kelly
Ki-Ki
Daizy
Rose
Snowflake

And boys:
Macus
Kieffer
Red Robin
Hamilton


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

grim said:


> Teehee, programmer here also . Great idea with the shrimp, but can you actually tell them apart?!D


Well sometimes. The bigger one, it's name is char. I should name it fatty though cuz it keeps stealin poor Goblins food!


----------



## wasuretachou (Feb 13, 2012)

I do a lot of writing and named both my bettas (past and present) after two of my characters.

Kio was a kind fella with an extremely loving personality, just like the 'person' he was named after. Daichi, on the other hand, is an extremely narcissistic and aggressive...again, much like my character.

Their colors also played a small part in their names:

Kio was red, character has red hair
Daichi is blue, character has blue eyes

Oh, here's the translations for there names just for fun:

Kio ( 気男 ) - male spirit (loose translation)
Daichi ( 大智 ) - great wisdom

(names make more sense if you knew the story, they're both 'ironic')​


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

My Betta's name is Rainbow cause he changes color under different types of lights!


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

Ann got her name from Parks & Recreation -- Leslie is always using silly terminology to refer to Ann on the show, and at one point said, "Oh Ann, you beautiful tropical fish."

So I got a beautiful tropical fish and named her Ann. =']


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Well my fish started out as Jackson, just cause I like that name but it didnt fit so I decided he needed a Shakespeare name cause he is a fancy fish and needs a fancy name. It was between Fleance and Benvolio. Benvolio won haha.


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

Very cool names...I also used to have a lovely purpal\blue betta named zorro* Rip 2008 Having animals around seem to help with lifes ups & down. Love my neacco*


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

Do any of u have fresh water plants in your betta tanks would you reccomend any certain kind?


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't like plastic ones?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

We have Hannibal. He earned his name. Bit me about 5 times or more on the move from his ick cup to his clean tank when we got him. The name seems to fit ans so has stuck... And he bites any chance he gets despite his flirty dances.

He has an anubias floating about in his tank. He seems to enjoy it. Some nights he'll sleep up in it though he usually sleeps in his barrels or in the gloom under his heater against the side of the tank. It's a low light plant and pretty easy to maintain (so far).


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I have many fish, only some don't have names. Funny, all my bettas do even though their the newest and I'm relatively new to bettas. Been raising guppies, mollies, and Cory cats for about ten yrs. My avatar is Irridescence, Opal is my white(opaque?)/gold male; Sapphire is my blue/clear hm butterfly plakat; my 3 sorority girls are Vermilion(vermilion/reds/greens), America(blue and red), Pewter(steel blue/gray and red). All the girls are crown tails.
All my tanks have live plants, some heavily planted. Most nubias, some Amazon swords, moss balls, some dwarf Lily bulbs. Very good article/sticky at top of betta bowls, habitats page on beginner plants. Tropical fish love lots of hammocks and hiding places that live plants provide.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I hate fake plants!
Read the article on this site...I think Pewpewpew wrote it...sticky at top of housing topics page..really does the basics well!
And no: my moss balls do not have names!


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

Very cool.
..does plant life do well in a 2.5 gallon tank? I also don't like plastic plants. What other things should others know about fresh water plants?


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

My CT's name is Admiral Apocalypse. I used to have a red VT years ago named Captain Destroy so I decided to go along the same theme.

My Double Tail is named Winchester because I'm a HUGE Supernatural fan! :-D

My sister's Blue VT is named Jon Snow because she loves the character on Game Of Thrones.

Edit: I almost forgot my moss ball Tribble. (Star Trek fan also).


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Ooh, fun thread!

Well my betta's names come from the cartoon Avatar: The Last Airbender. I've been a fan of that show for years, I just love it! Lotus (blue CT) comes from the word I picked up on in the show. Lotus's are so pretty too. :3

Aang (white-pink and red HM) gets his name from the main character of Avatar.

Sozin (yellow-orange and red VT) gets his name from a fire-bender (b/c he's red) from Avatar. lol

Kaito (all purple/lavender VT) has a Japanese name that means "ocean".

Seishin (white with blue fins, VT) has a name that means "spirit" in Japanese.

The last two names aren't directly from Avatar, but it goes with the Japanese language and names that are used in the show.

So yeeaaa.... :3 -Avatar nerd- =P


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

All the bettas I've personally owned (not counting the babies sold)...
Kisame -little brother named him after an anime character
Oscar -was adopted from our neighbor who named him after the fish from SharkTale
Abyss -looked like a dark blue abyss
Krystal and Jewel -remind me of gems
Aurora -another appearance name
Aroone -means "dawn", which his colors mimiced
Apollo -means "desctruction"...he likes to destroy delicate plants
Knight -looks like a knight in armor
Senri -brown like a bear, named after a manga character who was part bear


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have Sashimi, Bento, and Fugu ~_~

All names that can be found on the menu of a Japanese/Sushi restaurant


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Techno- After the Wombats' song "Techno Fan"
Peanut Butter- One of my favorite foods and a cute name for a cute fish.
My sister's allergic to peanut butter, and my mom said, "Why would you name a fish after something that would kill your sister?! How would you like it if she named a fish... arsenic?" Lol, I wouldn't care. xD

I'm getting two more this summer!
Tsume- A character from Wolf's Rain. (I believe it's Japanese for claw, which fish don't have, but it sounds like a good name.)
Mr. Brightside- After the song by the Killers.


----------



## WikidWorx (Feb 23, 2012)

Yukiteru - Named after the main protagonist from The Future Diary, it translates as "snow shine" For short we call him Yuki (yu -ki) which means "have hope". Mind you, I named him for his shy & timid behavior as well as his brilliant color but since he's a juvi, it just might change. There's another thread here --> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=993981#post993981 about what color he might be, but his name will remain Yuki.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Two of them were named after soccer players because I am a huge fanatic! Comanche is the nickname of a defender on Real madrid. And Benzema is the last name of another player. Both players are my obsession. Rufio was gonna be named after a player but he reminded me too much of the lost boy from peter pan so Rufio it was  Oh and Malachi means my Angel and that is exactly what he was <3


----------



## popcornprincess (Feb 26, 2012)

my bettas name is jaws. its cool if you name your betta something ironic.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

popcornprincess said:


> my bettas name is jaws. its cool if you name your betta something ironic.


That is cute. i don't know if its true or not but I heard betta's teeth are as sharp as a great white.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

My current seven are:
*Little Fish*- I bought her as a Petco baby betta and this name stuck.
*Rosie and Posie*- they looked identical when I bought them (cambodians with red fins) and so I gave them matching names. Posie turned orange after she got accustomed to her home but she had been Posie for long enough that nothing else would have sounded right.
*Serena*-named for sirens/mermaids
*Rainbow Fish*-my little white fish. I agree with the post above, ironic names are cool. 
*Alex*-In honor of the incredibly helpful, sweet, and knowledgeable employee at Petco. Alex is my newest girl and the name doesn't quite fit her so her name will probably change. 

My boys are *Titan and Tinni*.
Titan was supposed to be Triton as in King Triton, Ariel's Father in The Little Mermaid. But I kept slipping and saying Titan so Titan it is. I call him ****** Tidy affectionately as he is a white marble.
Tini is short for martini. He got his name for two reasons, one there are martini glasses in all my fish tanks. Two, he shares a divided tank with Titan and it just sounded cute together. lol. (Yes, I had a hard time finding the right name and just gave up and named him something stupid)


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I originally didn't put much thought into the names and quickly named them Larry N' Joe. I renamed them tonight.

Cosmo N' Mystic


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

I named my newest fish after a video ( Pewdiepie) Who did walkthroughs for a game, Amnesia. A little statue that he would carry around. He named him, Stephano. c:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Fiesty: Because he's an aggressive little guy with a big ego. 
Apache: He looks like a living Native American headdress, with feathers and all. 
Kotori: "Screech Owl Spirit". I just liked it, and he does remind me of a little spirit. NN is Koti. 
Pandora: It's just a name that's stuck to her, though I just call her Pandy. 
Aurelius: Because he looks like gold with all that yellow and those sparkling metallic scales. Reyli is what I call him mostly. 
Waldo: Where is he? Yes, he looks like Waldo from Where's Waldo. Also, since he's a marble, I'm sure his colour will change to who knows what.


----------



## Rapture (Feb 27, 2012)

I haven't got my first Betta yet (very shortly) but his name will be Valancourt, shortened to Valley. 

He's a character in one of my favourite books, and I just love the name


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

When I was headed to the store to buy my betta I saw a chevron of swans which reminded me of a scene from Susan Cooper's "The Grey King". Therefore I decided to name my new little friend "Arthur" before I even met him.

Thankfully the betta I chose seems to be living up to the legend and is beautiful, courageous and very full of himself.


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

Ive got a lot of girls, mostly named after constellations, moons, people from myths and made up names.
Currently i have:
Odella- Orange grizzle VT with sky blue flash
Adeline- Blue and purple VT 
Twitch-Red copper CT
Beltane -Blue Mustard gas VT
Andromeda- big red VT with blue flash
Faustine dark orange VT with green flash
Tith- grizzle yellow VT with slight sky blue flash 
Phayet- denim blue CT
Pandora-yellow grizzle VT with sky blue flash and pink fins 
Persephone -Turquoise CT with solid coloring on her pectoral fins
Cassiopiea- cambodian CT
Echo- White, blue purple marble HM 
Ashling (more commonly referred to as Darkling)-Black CT with reddish fins and faint blue flash
Isadora-Cambodian CT with intense green flash
Cornix- true green DT

Cassiopiea, Andromeda, Persephone, Pandora, and Echo are all constellation/moon/star names.
Isadora means gift of the moon
Ashling means Dream/vision
Cornix was a lesser goddess who was turned into a crow
Beltane is a Gaelic festival
and the rest came to mind as i got them/i made them up.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

We now have more than Hannibal.

The boys:
Leonidas - Black dragon HM who looks like someone completely chromed him.
Odin - Black dragon HM
Egil - Red dragon HM with black edging to his fins.

The girls:
Lolth - Copper marble dragon HM
Freydis - Black dragon HM
Unnamed girl - Black dragon HM

That last little one needs a name. >>


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

My boyfriend and I are OBSESSED with hockey- a game at our school was our first date. Since then we've gone to soo many college games together and even a Devils-Jets game this past January.

I decided on a whim one day last April that I wanted another betta. (Toki-Japanese for a "source of inspiration," had passed away the semester before)

We decided, of course, that our fish should be named after Hockey references. Why not, of course, name him Hockey Puck! So I have *Hockey Puck*, who is just Puck or Pucky for short. 

Last October, I went with my former roommate to Petsmart because she wanted a betta, and I ended up getting my *Zamboni*, Zambo for short. 

My boyfriend and I have a ton of names planned: equipment, teams (my next betta I want is to be a female and name it Winnipeg after the Jets, call her Winnie for short) and eventually even players. We have a list for a lifetime!


----------

